# Router Pantograph



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm looking for information (good or bad) on Milescraft & Craftsman pantographs for routers. The ones I've seen look kind of cheaply made with thin tubing & plastic! 

I did a Goggle Search and other than the Milescraft & Craftsman I only came up with large industrial units! Is there a manufacture that has a heavy duty version?

Also has anyone tried a DIY pantograph?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree, they do look flimsy, which is why I never bothered. Years ago, I made a pantograph engraving machine and used aluminium bar stock for that, not least because it had to carry the pulleys for the drive band to the engraving head. I put phosphor bronze bushes in the joints and hardened steel pivots. It would not be difficult to knock one up again.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I've looked at that thing also, and if I was to get one I would have to make it a little stronger.

Also I saw somewhere the the thing doesn't produce a exact copy, your patterns have to be skewed a little to produce the correct copy.

Would like to hear from some one that has one how it works before I buy one.


----------



## dhammer (Nov 15, 2010)

I just ordered the Milescraft pantograph from Amazon..I guess I'll find out if it works. I intend to use the pantograph to duplicate Chinese caligraphy then fill it in with brass tinted epoxy from Inlace. The brass tinted inlay is going to go on the center slat of a bed I'm making for my son. I intend to "ebonize" the wood with tannic acid and steel wool dissolved in vinegar. I might be biting off more than I can chew with all the new(for me) techniques..we'll have to see how it all turns out.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Keep up posted, Steve... and take pictures while you're in progress.. so you can post them when the bed comes out awesome!!


----------



## dhammer (Nov 15, 2010)

*update and review*

I received the Milescraft pantograph a few days ago. Opened the box, counted all the pieces..everything was there. Tried to follow the instructions..the instructions stink and the photograph of the completed pantograph has parts upside down. Follow the exploded view..it is accurate. After an hour or so I was ready to try it out.I used the Chinese calligraph for "longevity" downloaded off the net and sized with Photoshop. So far so good. I used the 1/4" veining bit suggested by Milescraft. The detail of my calligraph was apparently too detailed for the veining bit so I switched to a 1/8" straight bit..much better.

Over all I am satisfied with the results..it will do what I need it to do and the price is reasonable. The only thing I will change at the moment is to make a new stylus The diameter of the nylon tip, besides being cemented in off kilter, is too large. A smaller centered tip should make a big difference. 

Now all I have to do is order the Inlace epoxy, practice on some scrap and I should be good to go. I'd take some photos but my digital camera bit the dust. that is another story. 

Oh..one interesting thing happened. While waiting for the pantograph to arrive I received an email with amazon's order number..supposedly from Amazon..that said that the USPS coukl not deliver the package and it was returned to the PO for pickup or redielivery. The email has links to the PO's website.. I thought it odd that Amazon 'knew" that the package wasn't delivered so soon after shipping. I was going to go to the PO when FedEx pulled in the driveway with the package. A scam. The thing that intrigues me is how the scammers knew I had ordered a pantograph and knew the CORRECT Amazon order number..somebody's been reading my mail


----------



## budman13 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pantograph Set-Up*

How do you know where to place the fixed point of the Milescraft Pantograph?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

dhammer said:


> I received the Milescraft pantograph a few days ago. Opened the box, counted all the pieces..everything was there. Tried to follow the instructions..the instructions stink and the photograph of the completed pantograph has parts upside down. Follow the exploded view..it is accurate. After an hour or so I was ready to try it out.I used the Chinese calligraph for "longevity" downloaded off the net and sized with Photoshop. So far so good. I used the 1/4" veining bit suggested by Milescraft. The detail of my calligraph was apparently too detailed for the veining bit so I switched to a 1/8" straight bit..much better.
> 
> Over all I am satisfied with the results..it will do what I need it to do and the price is reasonable. The only thing I will change at the moment is to make a new stylus The diameter of the nylon tip, besides being cemented in off kilter, is too large. A smaller centered tip should make a big difference.
> 
> ...



More likely that someone is reading Amazon's email.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi



==



budman13 said:


> How do you know where to place the fixed point of the Milescraft Pantograph?


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

I've had my Craftsman Pantograph for a very long time and have made numerous signs with it. Never had a problem.


----------



## waho6o9 (Apr 4, 2010)

3-D router pantograph

You can make one to suite your needs.


----------



## budman13 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have answered my own question.
It's not the fixed pivot point that needs to move.
You need to move the template until the center of the material, and the center of the template line up.


----------



## RubberSoul79 (Aug 5, 2014)

UGH Thank you... I had a really skewed, messed up kettlebell! lol 




budman13 said:


> I have answered my own question.
> It's not the fixed pivot point that needs to move.
> You need to move the template until the center of the material, and the center of the template line up.


----------

